# HP System Recovery



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

So the other day my computer started to crash. I tried all the different scans and it just got worse, couldn't get anything to work to the point that the only way to even turn it off was to unplug it.

I was able to get the System Recovery running, the first step was creating a backup disk saving pictures, word docs, spreadsheets, etc. That all went smooth, system was restored. I ran the backup disc when it asked but now I can’t find any of it. Pictures, bids, job tracking spreadsheets are all gone (or just hiding hopefully).

HELP! :confused1:

EDIT: This is in Vista Home.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

I've had some experience with "HP", system recovery.
However - not enough.
Go here -
bleepingcomputer.com

Good luck!

"RF"

Merry X-Mas!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Vista? Oh boy......I would suggest upgrading to Win7 as soon as you have the time and money.

On your backup....assuming you used the MS backup....there should be a recovery procedure.....however, if the files are not there.....there is a good chance the backup did not complete....hence....the stuff is gone.

I find doing backup's a PIA.....I'm looking into getting an NAS wireless router. Basically, it's a wireless router that allows you to connect an HD to it (usually USB) and the drive looks like a network drive. So....you hang that out there and everyone at your house can use that drive to store stuff. As cheap as TB drives are getting....you can hang one on there....and then periodically just do a brute force copy from it to a second drive.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

kwikfishron
Any resolution to this problem?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Not yet…I posted on that forum you linked and did what the guy said but nothing. http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic479293.html

Once I got to the registry editor I changed the location of the Pictures and the Personal folders as you can see below but nothing seemed to change. Not sure I did it right though.

This really pisses me off…When running the recovery program the first thing it asked was if I wanted to backup my personal stuff which included checking off boxes of what I wanted to save like Pictures, Documents, etc. I checked them all and it took over a hour to create the disk.

Most of the documents really don’t matter and most of my pictures I still have on camera memory cards but there are a couple of spreadsheets I created and have been improving on over the years that I use for estimating and job tracking I really want back. Having my Bookmarks back would be nice too.

Thank God QuickBooks is on another computer that I never go online with.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

This is one reason why I keep stuff in my box.com account, along on a 1TB pocket drive.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I have to agree losing files suck. Sometimes all we can do is take it as a lesson learned.
I get a little over protective sometimes. My back up procedure:

I have 4 hard drives installed on this work station, 3 I play with and have 5 operating systems installed. On the 4th drive, is just used for backup's. I only mount that drive when doing a backup, the rest of the time it is not running just to save wear and tear.

Then I have a external drive would be 5th drive, everything on 4th drive is synced to the external drive.
1: I have the original files
2: they are backed up on another drive
3: that drive is then backed up again on another drive not on the pc.

All most need is option 3, that is adequate protection for most. 
Is just sad when people lose years of family photos or other important docs that can not be replaced. Am I paranoid with my backup plan? Maybe ... but I will have my files if something goes bad.
A drive can fail at any time with no warning.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Well - a lot of very informative things here!
However, I think what the "OP" is looking for - is some way to access
spread-sheets.
Hey "kwik" - did you have some type of "MS Office" installed on your
computer? - before a "Recovery"?
"Excel" files?
Have you got "Office" - reinstalled?


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

kwik,

how many users were defined on the system before and after the restore? For instance, maybe you had "Kwik" and "Fish" as users. If you do the restore, and login as Fish, you won't see any of Kwik's files. I have done this a few times. try browsing your C drive, go to USERS, and see what's in there. (You should see a folder for each user).


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

rossfingal said:


> Well - a lot of very informative things here!
> However, I think what the "OP" is looking for - is some way to access
> spread-sheets.


Yep…the would of, should of, could of post aren’t much help with the issue at hand but I know how things work around here sometimes... :whistling2: It's all good though!

Just got back from Xmas dinner to hear the sound of water hissing in the laundry room…busted pipe... Pretty sure the hardware store is closed tonight so no water. :wink:

MERRY CHRISTMAS… :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Don’t want to think about the "crash aftermath" right now, will update later.

Thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

:clap: I found it all :clap:

From the beginning I tried using the start up search box to look for file and folder names I could remember and came up with nothing. I tried the same thing today in the advance search and it found the folder that contained everything I backed up. 

Now I guess I just have to manually put all of the sub folders back where they belong. 

I spent hours searching online, asking the same question a hundred different ways and came up with nothing, then it turns out the solution was stupid simple. :laughing:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

glad you found it.......

Sorry about the busted pipe though.......

If it makes you feel any better.....I was having to snake out a 2" kitchen drain Christmas eve.....better than Christmas day.....makes real glad I did the extension on that 2" line to the outside of my house....it's a real b!tich draging a snake 30' under my house.....and I'm glad a keep a 25' snake for these small jobs....(side note....plumbers earn every cent...if anything, just for hazard pay)


----------

